# 2000 Altima Stuttering/Stalling



## HOOP-T (Jul 13, 2007)

my car is stuttering almost stalling out when the engine gets hot. no "service engine soon" light has come on though so I can't get a code to determine what the problem might be. I think it might be distributor? maybe oil in distributor? please help if any info


----------



## rbo1577186 (Jan 16, 2005)

When you say hot, do you mean normal operating temp?


----------



## HOOP-T (Jul 13, 2007)

yes. I never have a problem in the mornings, but afternoon and evenings


----------



## rbo1577186 (Jan 16, 2005)

That sounds like something in the emissions system, such as an EGR valve or an O2 sensor.. Really hard to say. Also sounds like vapor lock..... If you think its the dist you can inspect it for a crack or pull the cap and look for oil. Don't think that's it.... Lemme talk to a buddy and I'll get back with you.. He had a very similar problem in a Maxima, went through hell but got it figured out.

Is your temp guage normal?


----------



## HOOP-T (Jul 13, 2007)

rbo1577186 said:


> That sounds like something in the emissions system, such as an EGR valve or an O2 sensor.. Really hard to say. Also sounds like vapor lock..... If you think its the dist you can inspect it for a crack or pull the cap and look for oil. Don't think that's it.... Lemme talk to a buddy and I'll get back with you.. He had a very similar problem in a Maxima, went through hell but got it figured out.
> 
> Is your temp guage normal?



temperature is normal, gauge never goes past half way point.


----------



## rbo1577186 (Jan 16, 2005)

The similar problem with a Maxima was..... 

The Maxima is driven by a 74 year old woman who never gets on 
it at all. This caused a carbon build up in the vaccum tubes for the 
EGR valve. The check engine light came on and we replaced the EGR 
valve but this did not fix the problem. We found that the vaccum tube 
was restricted by carbon and the EGR valve was getting enough suction 
but not enough volume.

Good luck HOOP-T


----------

